# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  An Evening with The Andy Statman Trio

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
An Evening with The Andy Statman Trio

We pay a visit to the Charles Street Synagogue in New York City, home to the Andy Statman Trio and share our experiences hearing Andy's group live.



---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Fred G, 

Rob Fowler

----------


## Nick Royal

An interesting write up!  Scott, Andy Statman comes on a regular basis to the Mandolin Symposium, which will be celebrating it's 10th anniversary next June. Maybe you can
join us.
Nick Royal
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## Russ Jordan

Great reporting Scott--thanks.  Would love to go there sometime.

I last saw Andy at the old Camp Springs, NC Bluegrass Festival in the mid/late 70's, with Breakfast Special.--what great show!  You can imagine the comments of the hard core BG fans when Andy switched to clarinet.

----------


## BradKlein

Nice write up, Scott. It's hard to put into words, but seeing Andy's trio is always a pleasure and often a surprise.

----------


## Glassweb

Great review Scott... other than the actual sounds I think you captured an evening in Andyland just perfectly. Wish I had been there!

----------


## jnikora

Scott,

What a great story - it reminded me of the experience Nancy and I had at the synagogue.

In February 2007, Andy came to Wisconsin and did a workshop in our home. People came from all over - including Don Julin from Michigan - in a blinding snow storm. It was a great session and I discovered what a warm person Andy is. He had just received the Kimble and it was pretty raw sounding, but it was clear that it would develop into one of Will's finest mandolins.

We traveled to New York in March of 2009 and I called Andy to ask what nights they had shows. He seemed genuinely excited that we were coming. We arrived at the Charles St. synagogue on a Monday night, if memory serves, and saw the "Bluegrass Tonight" sign, though it was nowhere as fancy as the one you have pictured. We entered the basement "concert hall" that I thought more resembled a storage room. There were around 25 seats and, of course, Herman was there to greet everyone and extoll the virtues of Andy and the trio. Andy was getting ready for the show and greeted us like long lost family. He was excited for me to play the Kimble and I was totally stunned! I was at Mandolin Bros. earlier in the day and played a near perfect Loar, a stunning blond Collings and a Giacomel J5 and it bested all of them.

Herman offered me a Scotch (sorry, the single malts are gone) and I accepted but he would take no payment. We were given front row seats and when he introduced the show (from the back) he said that Jim Whitney could not be there. He apologized but suggested that it could actually be an advantage because it would allow for more and greater improvisation from Andy and Larry. He also asked for contributions and mentioned that $15 would be a very nice amount - if you could afford it. As I was counting out my money, a hand came to rest on my shoulder and Herman's voice warned, "Your money is not accepted here."

The concert that followed was spectacular - freely improvised - sometimes beginning with a bit of a riff that Andy played on his mandolin, augmented by the rhythms of Larry's percussion - sometimes a familiar melody taken to the stratosphere. The only thing bluegrass was a blindingly fast straight up version of Back Up and Push as an encore. Everything was totally musical, endlessly interesting and ranging from soulful to spiritual. One of the greatest evenings of music and culture in memory. Thanks for bringing it back.

Jim Nikora

----------

Elliot Luber, 

Fred G

----------


## Paul Statman

> An interesting write up!  Scott, Andy Statman comes on a regular basis to the *Mandolin Symposium, which will be celebrating it's 10th anniversary next June*. Maybe you can join us. Nick Royal Santa Cruz, CA


Nick~ Next year will be 2013, and the first mandolin symposium was in 2004. Throw away that calculator..  :Wink:

----------


## Don Julin

Great story Scott! I got to hang with Andy a fair amount this year at the Symposium and hope to make it to NY for a Charles Street performance. Andy is a very special mandolin player and human being.

----------


## JEStanek

This just strenthens my resolve to go to NYC and see them in person.  A bucket list item for sure.

Jamie

----------


## Russ Jordan

> Nick~ Next year will be 2013, and the first mandolin symposium was in 2004. Throw away that calculator..


04, 05, 06, 07,08,09,10, 11,12,13

Count 'em!~ :Grin:

----------


## Perry

Nice article Scott, though I believe _any_ city can be "cold and cruel". I need to get down there for a show. The hand drawn poster is perfect and says it all.

----------


## Fred G

"JEStanek
Re: An Evening with The Andy Statman Trio

This just strenthens my resolve to go to NYC and see them in person. A bucket list item for sure.

Jamie"

How about picking me up on the way?
Fred

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks a ton, Scott, for that wonderful article. I am lucky to live not so far from NYC. I have to make it one of these days. I know Andy from way back in the 1970s bluegrass and old time scene but haven't seen him play recently.

----------


## Elliot Luber

A fine tribute to a great musician, and a caring, patient teacher. I'm embarrassed to say that I live in New York, and haven't seen him in concert yet, though I've been to his home. I will make a point of doing so now. Thanks Scott for reminding me how much I'm missing.

----------


## Marcus CA

Andy's Kimble needed a refret already???  I think that he's only had it for a few years now, but of course, the lifespan of frets is measured in notes, rather than years.  Given the way that Andy plays ...

----------


## Charlieshafer

Lovely piece, Scott. My favorite aspect of all this is how a truly great musician is happiest playing in a low-key, extremely informal environment. The people are just happy to be there, and Andy's just happy to be playing. Magic.

----------


## Gerry Hastie

This makes me want to have a little holiday to myself. Plane from Scotland to New York to see Andy Statman? Sounds like it's worth twice the price. Nice article Scott.

----------


## Paul Statman

> 04, 05, 06, 07,08,09,10, 11,12,13
> 
> Count 'em!~


Oops - I'll be washing the egg off my face now..

----------


## Mrlevy

I first saw Andy Statman in Buffalo at the U of B when he guest appeared with Bela Fleck and the Flecktones. He pretty much stole the show. Not an easy thing to do on that stage. After that I started to play mandolin myself. I hope to see him at the shul in November when I visit NY City. BTW great article

----------


## Elliot Luber

> Andy's Kimble needed a refret already???  I think that he's only had it for a few years now, but of course, the lifespan of frets is measured in notes, rather than years.  Given the way that Andy plays ...


 Remember what he did to his old Gibson!  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Statman

> Remember what he did to his old Gibson!


What did he do to his old Gibson (aside from playing the hell out of it and the mojo into it)?

----------


## Jim Garber

> What did he do to his old Gibson (aside from playing the hell out of it and the mojo into it)?


A picture is worth...

----------


## Paul Statman

> A picture is worth...


He played it, then!

----------


## Potosimando

Because of Scotts article, I caught Andys show on Thursday night (8/16) during my coinciding first-ever visit to NYC.  I can say that Scott did an excellent job of capturing the atmosphere, the personalities, the music, the neighborhood, and so on.  I have just a couple of additional comments.

I am an avid mandolin fan, the mandolin having taken over an enormous and rewarding part of my life the last fifteen years or more.  Nevertheless, Andys spectacular clarinet playing on Thursday night was every bit as enjoyable to me as was his over-the-top mandolin work.  My wife, a professional musician, was absolutely floored by Andys clarinet playing.  So consider yourself fortunate if you catch Andy in concert when he has his clarinet along.

Before the concert began I met fellow Mandolin-Café member, Steve, who also was at the concert as a result of Scotts article.  Steve went to the concert expecting more of a traditional bluegrass sound, but was thrilled to have his spectrum of mandolin appreciation stretched significantly by Andys unique approach to the mandolin and to bluegrass.  Hopefully Steve will chime in here as well.

Prior to last Thursday night I had never met Andy.  What a genuine and nice fellow he is.  Several of the above Posts address Andys great personality in one way or another, so I wont say more here.

Herman is not only a treasure, he is a kick in the pants with an endearing personality and great stories.  A person would be hard-pressed to find a kinder person than Herman.   After our visiting with him for quite a long time after the concert, my wife casually asked Herman for directions to the nearest subway stop for our getting back uptown (the synagogue is downtown).  Rather than leave anything to chance, Herman insisted on walking us the three blocks to the subway stop, entertaining us with insight and stories along the way.  As we bid a fond farewell to Herman at the top of the subway stairs I found myself wishing the walk with him had lasted another ten blocks or so.

So bottom line:  Yes, do indeed make plans to attend one of Andys concerts at the synagogue53 Charles St. in West Village (easy to find).   Surely the experience will stay with you for a lifetime.  If like me (like I was, that is), you are intimidated about the prospect of visiting NYC, then dont be.  NYC is a terrific place to visitheck, I would move to Manhattan permanently if I thought I could afford to do so.

----------

Charlieshafer

----------


## Glassweb

> What did he do to his old Gibson (aside from playing the hell out of it and the mojo into it)?


i played Andy's legendary snakehead mandolin right before he acquired it in basically "brand new" condition... it was pristine. that mandolin sounded fantastic before Andy ever touched it... it was just an exceptionally great mandolin... as some of them, of course, are. that mandolin, like Bill's F5, David's Crusher, Sam's Hoss... etc... is just one of those eternally notorious instruments!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Article about Andy in NY Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/nyregion/andy-statmans-search-for-god-in-music.html

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Attended performance #661 with about 24 others this evening and a grand time was had by all. Andy tells me he's about a month into his new Kimble mandolin, a two-point, shown below. I got a chance to play it after the gig and it's a real beast of a mandolin. One-piece back, slight radiused frets. Sounded like an 80 year old mandolin. Apparently Will traded back in part for Andy's old F mandolin and it may be for sale at some point. There's a mandolin that's going to sound incredible.



Uploading a very large video of one mandolin piece, Anthem, and as soon as it's online I'll link to it. As it is, almost 1:00 a.m. and the video is only about 40% uploaded after 30 minutes so will add it tomorrow.

----------

Bigtuna, 

BradKlein, 

Charlieshafer, 

hank, 

JEStanek, 

Jim Garber, 

John Soper, 

luckylarue, 

Mike Black, 

Paul Statman, 

robert.najlis, 

Steve-o

----------


## Wesley

I've always lusted after Wills 2 pointers. Easily one of the best looking mandolins out there.But I thought he had stopped making them. I guess not.

----------


## Glassweb

He's been back to making them for a couple of years now... visually stunning and mellifluously musical!

----------


## Elliot Luber

No one breaks in a mandolin like Andy Statman, but was there anything left for Will to sell?  :Smile:  Will makes beautiful instruments.

----------


## john.m

That was a great night Scott! Of course I didn't realize it at the time, but my sister and I and several friends were sitting right next to you. It was amazing how many styles Andy could exemplify and then tear apart and make completely his own in the space of an hour and a half. Also the only show I've ever been to that doubled as a slivovic tasting, but I hope it's not my last.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> That was a great night Scott! Of course I didn't realize it at the time, but my sister and I and several friends were sitting right next to you. It was amazing how many styles Andy could exemplify and then tear apart and make completely his own in the space of an hour and a half. Also the only show I've ever been to that doubled as a slivovic tasting, but I hope it's not my last.


John, I had very little of the sliv but as I was aware, it's a might potent beverage. Yowza!

----------


## Brad Maestas

I am going to make it down to the synagogue one of these days. I catch him at Barbés when I can though. I can't wait to hear his new mando!

The only Kimble I've played is the blonde one at Retrofret. What a stunner. The action was super high but they let me lower it after I requested to! That place is great.

Perhaps the only thing I can criticize about Will's mandos is his choice of font for the headstock. It's one of the stock cursive fonts and I think it looks a bit tacky but that's just me. Nitpicking aside, obviously the sound is what matters and his mandos certainly have no shortage of that!

Looking forward to checking out the video.

----------


## Will Kimble

Hi Brad, 

I agree about the font on the inlay - that's why I had Tom Ellis help me revise it a couple of years ago.  I am satisfied with it now.    

Best wishes,
Will Kimble
http://www.kimblemandolins.com

----------

BradKlein, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## ccggddaa

So: Sarah Jessica Parker and husband Matthew Broderick: bad.  Homeless person sleeping on the synagogue steps: good.

It must feel real righteous to have these values, and easy too, since you live out of town.

Idea: if you think the homeless person is so good, why don't you invite him to sleep on  your doorstep?

On another topic: Andy Statman is a total genius.  We New Yorkers are fortunate to have him and this series of performance nearby.

----------


## BradKlein

I can't make any sense at all of the post above (#35). And I think I just wasted 2 minutes of my life trying.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Garber

I am with you, Brad. I even went to the old NY Times article and could find no references to homeless people or the celebrities mentioned.

----------


## Amanda Gregg

> I can't make any sense at all of the post above (#35). And I think I just wasted 2 minutes of my life trying.


And yet, somehow, I can't stop reading it, over and over again....fascinating...indeed, who "lives out of town"?

Sorry, couldn't help myself  :Wink:

----------


## jmp

> And yet, somehow, I can't stop reading it, over and over again....fascinating...indeed, who "lives out of town"?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself


I am there too. I guess when someone only posts 4 times in 7 years they make each one really count!

----------


## Mark Wilson

Check out article in the OP post #1.  Has the relevant material but doesn't fully answer the statement: (*"So: Sarah Jessica Parker and husband Matthew Broderick: bad."* )

I suspect he may have taken exception with the parting comment re NYC.  :Smile: 

The greatest city ever tho. Cold, cruel or otherwise

----------


## stevedenver

so whats not to like.
andy rocks!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting the anniversary of this article. Need to get back to Charles St. Synagogue for another of these concerts and plan to this Fall.

----------


## BradKlein

Meanwhile... back in Brooklyn...

I recorded a very nice duo show for Andy and Michael Daves. They seem to really like playing together. Andy's on mandolin, no clarinet this last gig. Lots of bluegrass, plus a few of Andy's adventurous instrumentals. 

It's was a part of Michael's Sundays in August residency at Jalopy Theatre in Brooklyn. Here's one from last year, and I will try and have the new videos out in a week or two.

----------

Glassweb, 

jesserules, 

JH Murray, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Andy Statman Trio at the Jalopy Theatre playing Flatbush Waltz.

----------

Bob Bass, 

Paul Statman, 

pops1

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Thanks for fixing that, Cheers Dagger.  Happy New Year as well.

----------


## JW Papoon

Hi All, I rarely post but having seen what all you have written about Andy prompted me to create one of my few posts. Back in around 1976 I found out that Vassar Clements was doing a concert at San Diego State U. Old and in the Way is one of my (many) favorite albums, so I just had to see him live. I convinced my wife (Nancy) we needed to make the drive from Jamul (out in the sticks east of San Diego). She was not real keen on the idea because she had a long day at work but agreed to accompany me. 

At the gig, she was starting to doze off but when Vassar introduced his band, he declared "and Andy Statman on mandolin". My wife, shocked by the announcement, exclaimed "Andy, I know him!". Long story a little shorter, my wife and Andy were childhood friends. Their parents were really close and they did a lot of things together (dinner and weekend outings). They lived in an apartment building in Jackson Heights, NY.  Andy really liked monster movies so Nancy and he would spend weekend mornings together watching TV looking for Frankenstein and the likes. After that show, Nancy and I caught up with Andy and it was a pleasure to hear them catch up on old times and update each other with current events.

Nancy and I try to catch Andy's shows any time he is in the SoCal area (which is somewhat rare). We have also seen him several times at the Charles Street Synagogue. It is always a pleasure to see him regardless of venue or instrument.

----------

BradKlein, 

Glassweb, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting the publication of this from this date 2012. Trying to return for another performance this Fall. Hope the boys are working that night.

----------

BradKlein

----------


## Jim Garber

Scott:
These are the only concerts listed in his web site or FB:
Thursday, August 15   9:30pm  Joe's PubWednesday, September 4   8:00pm   BarbésThursday, October 10   6:00pm   Mercury Lounge with the Stash Band
I recently met a fellow poet recently who has been good friends with Andy from way back. I have been wanting to go to the synagogue gig for awhile. Barbés could be good, too—super small room in Park Slope, Brooklyn. Dudu Maia played there a few years ago. I probably am going to meet this new friend to see Andy. 

I took a few lessons with AS decades ago and saw him frequently with resident bluegrass/old time band, The Wretched Refuse String Band. That was probably in the 1970s-1980s.

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Glassweb

Ah, The Wretched Refuse String Band... late nights at Broadway Charlie's... those were the days...

----------


## Jim Garber

> Ah, The Wretched Refuse String Band... late nights at Broadway Charlie's... those were the days...


Were you in NYC? I saw them first at the Focus Coffeehouse, the Methodist Church and the Eagle Taverrn. Big stringband concert my band played in back in the early 1980s at the Symphony Space with WRSB included IIRC Tony Trischka, Statman, maybe Matt Glaser, Alan Kaufman, Richie Shulberg Marty Cutler, Bob Jones, Kenny Kosek and probably a few others. They were more of an orchestra since Shulberg just called everyone he knew and they just showed up if available.

----------

BradKlein, 

Paul Statman

----------

